# Trying to Find a Prime



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

So I'm one of the many that is trying to get my hands on a prime. Anyone have any suggestions for the not-so-obvious places that may be carying them?


----------



## ronde90 (Nov 30, 2011)

I know for a fact that they aren't physically in stores anywhere but I know that office depot is carrying them now, delivery only though; I don't believe that they will be in stores until late next month/early March because Asus is still trying to fill preorders. Hope that helps

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/906853/ASUS-Eee-Pad-Transformer-TF201-Tablet/


----------



## dhonzik (Sep 19, 2011)

Best Buy has them in stock now!!!!!!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Asus+-+Tablet+with+32GB+Memory+-+Gray/4038674.p?id=1218450204286&skuId=4038674&AID=10597222&PID=1886881&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bestbuy.com%2Fsite%2FAsus%2B-%2BTablet%2Bwith%2B32GB%2BMemory%2B-%2BGray%2F4038674.p%3Fid%3D1218450204286%26skuId%3D4038674&ref=39&CJPID=1886881&loc=01


----------



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome Thank you dhonzik!!! I just got one ordered and shipped to the store. Should be here within a week!


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

anyone able to find a black 64gb prime anywhere?


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

ddarvish said:


> anyone able to find a black 64gb prime anywhere?


Black? There is no black prime. The color you're referring to is actually called "amethyst gray" and in person it looks like a dark purplish gunmetal color. The other color is "champagne" which is gold.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## sporty377 (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought the only have a 32 gb only.....

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## dorianteal (Jul 29, 2011)

nowinstock.net
found mine there dec28th, although it seems like stock is finally filling up.


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope everyone has been able to locate a Prime. I got mine delivered from Abe's of Maine.com. Hope this helps.

just adding this link to help out:

http://www.nowinstock.net/


----------



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine is now scheduled to arrive at the local best buy on Tuesday.

They decided to ship it to Florida from California via UPS ground.... Grr.

Sent from my DroidX running CM74GB using Tapatalk


----------



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

Im now typing this on my new prime!

Sent from my Transformer Prime


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.nowinstock.net/

Website updates to let you know when it's in stock, and where. You can also get it linked to your phone to alert you. Pretty cool, instead of surfing the web for hours...looking, looking, praying, etc.


----------

